

The Art of Not Writing Code - dorkitude
http://cjroth.com/2012/06/the-art-of-not-writing-code/

======
Graphon
Coders talk too much. They are in love with themselves.

Did you ever hear a cabinetmaker talk about all the considerations that went
into the new cabinet he made, how he did the planing just right to hide that
knot in the wood, or how he chose just the right species of wood, or how he
had to feather the one cut because of a loose blade or the fact that the
finish the customer asked for would expand the wood? Did you ever see a
carpenter write 5 paragraphs on how much thought and consideration went into
how he leveled the kitchen cabinet on such an uneven floor?

No. They know their jobs, they do their jobs, they appreciate and strive for
excellence, and they go home at night.

Did you ever hear a doctor wax poetic about how fabulous a job they did
excising the tumor from the patient's brain, how they brought in just the
right amount of outside expertise, how they deliberated just long enough to be
prudent and then took action at just the right time? How they balanced and
weighed all the factors, the age of the patient, the seriousness of the tumor,
the location, the likely disruption, the family support and post-operative
therapy plan.

No. They do their jobs, they work hard, then they go home.

What is it with all these coders who cannot just do their jobs and do them
well, and then shut up?

We GET IT. YOU'RE FABULOUS. YOU THINK IMPORTANT THOUGHTS ABOUT SOFTWARE AND
INTERFACES AND SO ON.

~~~
vijayr
Yes, programmers talk lots more, compared to doctors, carpenters etc. But, why
is it a bad thing?

Programming profession, by nature, is changing much faster than say,
carpentry. Every day there are new frameworks, languages and technologies
popping up, so there is lots to talk about.

Also, programmers work with computers all day - it is easy to blog/tweet etc,
when you are on the computer 10-12 hours a day. On the other hand, carpenters
need to switch context, go to a computer, login to their blog etc - so many
steps before they start typing their post.

I agree sometimes it is way too much noise, but may be it is not as bad as you
make it sound?

------
RutZap
So true ... Programmers should be lazy and write the minimum amount of code.
This goes hand in hand with Larry Wall's virtues of a programmer:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Wall#Virtues_of_a_program...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Larry_Wall#Virtues_of_a_programmer)

------
Cblinks
I've taken it upon myself to learn coding and at times, I find myself
completely hating it. I too view it as a "means to an end", allowing me to
produce MVP without needing to consult with "professional" programmers paying
them to create a beta product in which I will and can create. My goal as an
entrepreneur is to be a triple threat: Marketing, Bus. Dev. & Product
Development. I believe whether your in the tech, bio-medical or renewable
energy spaces; you are supposed to be able to create a MVP even if it is crap;
especially if you call yourself an entrepreneur.

